# diy LED look aquasky



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

hello everybody 
is about my led project for my tank 60x30x40cm

me build it because aquasky maybee to expensive for me

oke let start it :

1. tools

















2.akrilic for hood



















3. on progres










on my tank






























To see the process in full please visit my blog :

http://akhmadkhairin.blogspot.com/

thank you :icon_lol::icon_lol:

another diy build 





























3mode for on/off


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice! Where do you get the acrylic from?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice!!!

did you scribe your own logo on it?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

could you make a glass one?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it price effective to make them? and do you sell them?


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

yea what logo is that? I've seen your posts on FB nice stuff


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks great, I like how the hob is semi-hidden as well.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

well done , got a few question 

where you get the heat sink reflector from ?

whats the height of the stand and what lens you are using for the xm-L leds?


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

limz_777 said:


> where you get the heat sink reflector from ?


I have a heatsink like that for my 10 inch cube tank that I'm building right now. I was able to find it on the "bay of e." 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

nice job on the fixture! how many inches is the light sitting above the tank?


----------



## skanderson (Jul 25, 2010)

i would love to get the details on the individual emitters used on this build. the color of the tank looks ideal


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Awesome build. But that's the specifics on it. Par, lumens, high or medium lighting? Price wise would it be something you would build to sell


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Very nice! Where do you get the acrylic from?


thank you sir, i just buy acrylic from hardware store :icon_wink



h4n said:


> very nice!!!
> 
> did you scribe your own logo on it?


thank you sir, I asked for help from others to make a logoroud:




Green_Flash said:


> could you make a glass one?


thank sir, no i can't build make glass :icon_wink



Psiorian said:


> Is it price effective to make them? and do you sell them?


i just need $100 for build id , but i don't sell them :icon_wink



John Simpson said:


> yea what logo is that? I've seen your posts on FB nice stuff


just my name khairin  ias meaning my forum indoaquascape.com



xmas_one said:


> Looks great, I like how the hob is semi-hidden as well.


thank you sir, not enought space for hidden hob behind tank 



limz_777 said:


> well done , got a few question
> 
> where you get the heat sink reflector from ?
> 
> whats the height of the stand and what lens you are using for the xm-L leds?


for heatsink i buy from pusatled.com, and 15cm for height of the stand. i am not using lens because the height of the tank is only 40cm. 



Say Car Ramrod said:


> I have a heatsink like that for my 10 inch cube tank that I'm building right now. I was able to find it on the "bay of e."
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk





acitydweller said:


> nice job on the fixture! how many inches is the light sitting above the tank?


height of the stand only 15cm sir 



skanderson said:


> i would love to get the details on the individual emitters used on this build. the color of the tank looks ideal


you can see in my blog sir  akhmadkhairinblogspot.com for details 



Subtletanks91 said:


> Awesome build. But that's the specifics on it. Par, lumens, high or medium lighting? Price wise would it be something you would build to sell


i just need $100 for build it. and for another question you can find answer in my blog sir


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

another diy build 





























3mode for on/off


----------

